# I need help picking out a pump for a DIY filter



## Bosefus06 (Aug 5, 2011)

So I am making my own canister filter. The only part I am having trouble with is finding the right pump. Here is what I need:

It has to be able to be fully submerged

It has to be 150 gph 

It needs to have "knobs" for the intake and the outtake. What I mean by "knobs" is that where the water comes in and leaves, I need it to protrude a bit. I am going to be attaching PVC pipe to the filter, so imagine a cylinder sticking out from the filter that PVC pipe can attach to.

And that's about it. I would prefer it to be on the cheaper side, because the whole reason I am doing this is to save money. So if you have any suggestions, I would love to hear from you. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Check with your local Grainger dealer. You can shop their website or just go in to the store. Their counter help are usually extremely knowledgeable
And compared to LFS prices you'll save a bunch.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Grainger is awesome! I use them all the time for DIY stuff.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

You may find that a powerhead is the best option. 
Cost, you can easily adapt to I/O, and you'll be able to service and clean the pump and impeller....


----------



## Bosefus06 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the idea. I think I managed to mess something up, though.

Is their website just Grainger Industrial Supply - MRO Supplies, MRO Equipment, Tools & Solutions If it is, I think I was looking at the wrong thing. I didn't see a single pump for under $100, and most of them were for pools, at hundreds of gph. Could you post a link to a specific one that you have bought from them?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Do a search on grainger for "fountain pumps"
Lowes also has a decent selection of those as well


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here try this....
Pumps - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is another....
Small Pond / Fountain Pumps - $50-$100 - Centrifugal Pumps - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------

